# Its All About The Coffee, Not The Equipment



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gaggia Classic (Pre-Phllips). Silvia Wand Mod.

Eureka Mignon and Rave Moka Java arriving any day.

(Photo courtesy of urbanbumpkin).

I am hoping to learn lots and enjoy some great coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Enjoy ! Nice new set up there.

Remember to let the coffee rest and have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

A classic set up! (Poor pun intended!) tried and tested setup in am sure you will be making some great coffee with a bit of practice


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have read that beans need 5 days, also that they need 2 weeks. Any advice here please?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

5 days is a minimum usually and 14 can sometimes be when they are at the end of being their absolute best. I've drank coffee as espresso a month off roast and it's been OK. but the 5-14 day window is often a benchmark to aim to use coffee in that time. That's why little and often is recommended when buying beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Different beans have different needs. Some roasters will tell you 3 days, others longer. Bets bet, is to state here what you are or have bought and they are bound to be on members lists, then someone will tell you. The hard and fats rule is 3 to 5 days but some do need longer


----------

